# slogan(s) de manif ...



## macinside (18 Mars 2006)

Sujet utile mais il faut resté correct ... slogan(s) historique ou de situation, c'est a vous


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

C'est pas vraiment un slogan de manif, mais Émile Zola a dit lors de l'affaire Dreyfus :
"La vérité est en marche, rien ne l'arrêtera".


----------



## MacMadam (18 Mars 2006)

"Le 5 mai, faites de Le Pen un détail de l'histoire"
"Votez ! Eliminez !"
"Dark Vador ne passera pas"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai jamais manifesté de ma vie. Oh, ce n'est pas l'envie qui m'a manqué. Mais j'ai un souvenir particulièrement douloureux de la première manif à laquelle je devais participer. On m'avait chargé des slogans justement, mais mes potes m'ont jeté sous prétexte qu'un bon slogan ne peut pas s'écrire sur cinq banderoles différentes... Vie de merde.


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2006)

Moi que je manifeste, je reste silencieux.


----------



## paradize (18 Mars 2006)

C'est une chanson des wampas (portefeuille de manu chao)

"nous, on à pas le portefeuille de Jacques Chirac", tralalalallalère le reste, j'ai pas entendu

J'ai jamais manifesté toute façon


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

Ben moi, j'ai encore été cet aprem, mais j'ai pas gueulé de slogans, sais pas, je les trouvais pas super :sick:


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai encore été cet aprem, mais j'ai pas gueulé de slogans, sais pas, je les trouvais pas super :sick:


"C*****; V******* et S******, votreuh période d'essai, elle est finie"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

« Non au développement du subjonctif avec la locution conjonctive _après que_, car il néglige les raisons puissantes qui justifient l'emploi de l'indicatif ! »

Mais bon, vous étiez prévenus...


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "C*****; V******* et S******, votreuh période d'essai, elle est finie"


C comme Castro, 
S comme Staline

mais le V je cherche encore  

Vinochet ça marche pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

*"Il est intedit d'interdire aux étudiants d'étudier "*


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "C*****; V******* et S******, votreuh période d'essai, elle est finie"




ca sent le vécu  . En passant , les facs sont encore bloquées cette semaines ? alors ai je cours ou pas ?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

ça dépend si le blocage a été voté ou pas... mais si tu veux voter contre, pourquoi ne pas aller aux AG utiliser ton droit de vote ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend si le blocage a été voté ou pas... mais si tu veux voter contre, pourquoi ne pas aller aux AG utiliser ton droit de vote ?




Je suis a la Sorbonne :hein: . Non pas dans le 5ème , une succursale :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

videmment, vu comme ça...  :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> videmment, vu comme ça...  :sick:




Je veux bien que ca soit la m¨¨¨mais ne pas bloque ca serait mieux  . Surtout quand on te force a manifester enfin c ca dans ma fac


----------



## maiwen (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis a la Sorbonne :hein: . Non pas dans le 5ème , une succursale :hein:


Macgé ne te donnera pas la réponse  faut se renseigner  

c'est un peu pas le sujet aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend si le blocage a été voté ou pas... mais si tu veux voter contre, pourquoi ne pas aller aux AG utiliser ton droit de vote ?


Pardon, mais aux A.G. de quoi ? C'est une chose que je n'ai jamais très bien comprise, même quand j'étais étudiant. Il y a une association estudiantine dont j'ignore l'existence ? Parce que, je me fais peut-être des idées, mais comme je n'ai jamais eu la carte d'un parti, que je n'ai jamais été syndiqué, que je n'ai jamais fait parti d'un quelconque groupe d'intérêt ou de pression (et souvent les deux), j'ai toujours eu du mal à comprendre qu'on puisse décider de mon sort dans une assemblée à laquelle je n'avais pas reconnu le droit de me représenter...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

C'est comme ca , c tout


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ca , c tout


Je vois. On applique donc les méthodes de l'adversaire. Et, dans 20 ans, on prend les mêmes et on recommence. Au nom du « moins pire » démocratique je suppose...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Bien la fac , c'est la débrouille et tout se fait a l'arrache mais là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

*Un slogan de manifestation*
d'humeur pour le moins spontanée, reste le fameux mot du général Camerone à l'intention de ses adversaires, sur la morne plaine qui servit de théâtre au champ de bataille de Waterloo.




 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> le fameux mot du général Camerone


Diaz ?


----------



## MacMadam (18 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Diaz ?



Ou DRiaz ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Diaz ?




*Cameron Diaz*
meurt mais ne se rend pas !


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> make love not war



*Toutefois chère amie*
me permettrez vous d'opiner que faire l'amour permet de procréer les futurs bataillons qui augureront les futurs batailles des futures guerres où nos générations à venir pourront joyeusement s'entre-étripailler et faire la fortune des marchands de canons.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toutefois chère amie*
> me permettrez vous d'opiner que faire l'amour permet de procréer les futurs bataillons qui augureront les futurs batailles des futures guerres où nos générations à venir pourront joyeusement s'entre-étripailler et faire la fortune des marchands de canons.


Oh p.utain, t'as raison, faut qu'j'appelle mon courtier.


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toutefois chère amie*
> me permettrez vous d'opiner que faire l'amour permet de procréer les futurs bataillons qui augureront les futurs batailles des futures guerres où nos générations à venir pourront joyeusement s'entre-étripailler et faire la fortune des marchands de canons.




Mince ... oui mais bon... disent pas non plus de faire des Nains...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Comme disait Coluche en début de manif' on a :

"à bas la répression policière"

et en fin de manif' ; ceux qui n'ont pas compris le slogan de ceux de tête, ça donne :

"à bas les boutons pression vive les fermetures éclair


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> "à bas la répression policière"



*À bas*
la grippe aviaire !




:rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À bas*
> la grippe aviaire !
> 
> 
> ...



.... au milieu des poulets .....


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis a la Sorbonne :hein: . Non pas dans le 5ème , une succursale :hein:



Bienvenue au club ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club ...




Tu es où exactement  ?


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

Centre St Charles - 15e arr. è tu ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Centre St Charles - 15e arr. è tu ?




Clignancourt :hein:


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Clignancourt :hein:



Tiens je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un centre là-bas  quelle UFR ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un centre là-bas  quel UFR ?



Histoire , Anglais , Portugais et Philosophie :rose:


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Histoire , Anglais , Portugais et Philosophie :rose:



Rien que ça !  génial...euh ça va faire un max de taf à rattraper ça


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Rien que ça !  génial...euh ça va faire un max de taf à rattraper ça




On est que 4800 étudiants dans le campus , c tout petit :rose:


----------



## Giam_ (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On est que 4800 étudiants dans le campus , c tout petit :rose:



2000 chez nous... UFR 04 Arts Plastiques et Sciences de l'Art (cinéma, esthétique, design, image, média,...). Mais une partie Jussieu est délocalisée à côté de chez nous, on se sentira moins seul... avec notre beau parc A. Citroën.


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

Et pour ce qui est des slogans, je n'aime pas beaucoup ça. Les mouvements de foules, ça me donne la nausée. Ambiance stade sans n'avoir rien à suivre merci. :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À bas*
> la grippe aviaire !
> 
> 
> ...



Oui!! Amis canards unissez-vous!!


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

Javais bien aimé les slogans des flics une année.
*Du blé pour les poulets *C'était pas mal.

  Mais bon, moi les manifs, cest pas mon truc. Défiler comme du bétail pour revendiquer avec des personnes qui gueules des slogans écrit par dautres et qui pour la plupart non aucunes connaissances de ce qui compose les textes pour lesquels ils pensent devoir lutter


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Javais bien aimé les slogans des flics une année.
> *Du blé pour les poulets *C'était pas mal.
> 
> Mais bon, moi les manifs, cest pas mon truc. Défiler comme du bétail pour revendiquer avec des personnes qui gueules des slogans écrit par dautres et qui pour la plupart non aucunes connaissances de ce qui compose les textes pour lesquels ils pensent devoir lutter



Idem.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

"Tous bourrés dès 8 heures
Soutien aux viticulteurs!"


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

"Paris! Paris! On t'******!"


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Paris! Paris! On t'******!"



C'est une phrase qui tourne près de chez moi ça...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Coluche en début de manif' on a :
> 
> "à bas la répression policière"
> 
> ...




Et aussi:
"Camarades morpions adhérez aux parties! "


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> 2000 chez nous... UFR 04 Arts Plastiques et Sciences de l'Art (cinéma, esthétique, design, image, média,...). Mais une partie Jussieu est délocalisée à côté de chez nous, on se sentira moins seul... avec notre beau parc A. Citroën...
> Et pour ce qui est des slogans, je n'aime pas beaucoup ça. Les mouvements de foules, ça me donne la nausée. Ambiance stade sans n'avoir rien à suivre merci.



C'était ceux là ?  
T'es sur que tu n' était pas ? Nous avons les moyens de te faire parler !


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'était ceux là ?
> T'es sur que tu n' était pas ? Nous avons les moyens de te faire parler !



Il manque pas mal de monde sur la photo de famille  non non vraiment pas, je n'y étais pas :rose: je nage à contre courant... com d'hab'


----------



## macarel (19 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



ça fait veillot, mais je l'aime celui là:love: :love:


----------



## macarel (19 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "C*****; V******* et S******, votreuh période d'essai, elle est finie"


celui là aussi, je l'ai vu et je le trouve pas mal, ça résume bien mes pensées


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Bon bien facs bloquées encore cette semaine


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bon bien facs bloquées encore cette semaine



c'est une affirmation ? (parce que là je prépare un exposé pour demain alors


----------



## Vondutch (19 Mars 2006)

La mienne est encore bloqué jusque mardi 12h30, heure de la prochaine AG!


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> c'est une affirmation ? (parce que là je prépare un exposé pour demain alors



Vu ce que les syndicats ont dit


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce que les syndicats ont dit



Je suis allé voir sur notre site chéri - seule la Sorbonne reste bloquée cette semaine à priori, les autres centres ouvrent à partir de 7h30 demain matin. Après, je ne sais pas si quelques individus tenteront d'imposer le blocus - en tout cas je fais comme si ya.


----------



## duracel (19 Mars 2006)

Le Smic A Dix Briques, 
La Retraite A 20 Ans.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir sur notre site chéri - seule la Sorbonne reste bloquée cette semaine à priori, les autres centres ouvrent à partir de 7h30 demain matin. Après, je ne sais pas si quelques individus tenteront d'imposer le blocus - en tout cas je fais comme si ya.




Si on pouvait me prévenir si Clignancourt est fermé ou pas , ca m'arrangerai :rose:


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2006)

vive les assistés ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vive les assistés ...



Je compte aller sur le site .. Vive les étudiants


----------



## duracel (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je compte aller sur le site .. Vive les étudiants



Étudiants, dian diant!


----------



## Nephou (19 Mars 2006)

&#8220;les modos, tous fachos, ils finiront au poteau&#8221;


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> les modos, tous fachos, ils finiront au poteau



tu y passera avant moi j'espère


----------



## Nephou (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu y passera avant moi j'espère



J'ai failli dire « on verra » mais avec le bandeau c'est pas sûr.

_Liberez les huitres du bassin d'Arcachon !!!!_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

Délivrez nos camaraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadeuuuuuuuu      (des vieux souvenirs)


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2006)

"nous ne sortirons que par la force des baillonnettes"

slogan repris par un copain de CM2 monté sur les tables de la cantine parce qu'on avait eu qu'une pomme au déjeuner  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

"Paix au Vietnam" .... vieux souvenirs (suite)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Faites l'amour par derrière.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faites l'amour par derrière.



     m'en souvenais plus de celui-là !


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2006)

comme quoi
"on a toujours besoin d'un supermoquette chez soi"


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi
> "on a toujours besoin d'un supermoquette chez soi"



bon sophie tu te tourne et après tu vois ce que je veux dire :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon sophie tu te tourne et après tu vois ce que je veux dire :rateau:


rien du tout


----------



## Nephou (19 Mars 2006)

« Plus de perles, moins de fils »


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rien du tout



ou j'ai mis la vaseline moi ? :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

C'est chaud ce thread


----------



## Nephou (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou j'ai mis la vaseline moi ? :rateau:


si ça c'est pas du sabordage ça   

_DT©


Bon les enfants, soyez créatifs :mouais: soyez drôles :mouais: soyez fidèles à vos souvenirs  mais

&#8212; ne me faites pas une contribution par slogan : vous avez trois heures pour revoir et augmenter
&#8212; ne dérapez pas trop sur les tracts, j'ai reçu mon nouveau stock de lacrymos

bisous by Nephou
_


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Paris! Paris! On t'******!"


suis là, je l'aime bien...


mais comment avez vous pu oublier l'historique:

*"sous les paves la plage..."*



ps: et les tout aussi historiques =


-"CRS=SS"
-"L'alcool tue.* Prenez du L.S.D"
-"Ne vous emmerdez plus, emmerdez les autres."
-"Les murs ont des oreilles. Vos oreilles ont des murs."
-"La forêt précède l'homme, le désert le suit."
-"Déboutonnez votre cerveau aussi souvent que votre braguette."
-"Laissons la peur du rouge aux bêtes à cornes."
-"Libérez nos camarades."
-"Les motions tuent l'émotion"
-"Réforme mon cul."
-"La barricade ferme la rue mais ouvre la voie"
-"helene, je m'appelle helene"....(heu, non, celui là, il compte pas...)
-"Pouvoir aux nioubes"

et j'en passe....


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faites l'amour par derrière.


Mouhahaaaaaa, je suis fan de supermoquette.
Bon alors, j'ai forcément :"Pas de culture sans droit sociaux", mais je préfère gueuler "vive le front de libération de la frangipane".Ca a plus d'impact.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahaaaaaa, je suis fan de supermoquette..



"Faut qu'on cause tous les deux"


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Un qui passe partout...
"Une seule solution, la manifestation !".



@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Faut qu'on cause tous les deux"


 
Oui. A deux, c'est mieux.


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

"...précaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécarité précaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritévvvprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritévprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritévprécaritévvprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritévprécaritévprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécaritéprécarité..."


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Faut qu'on cause tous les deux"



"moi avec vous"

" a 3 c'est toujours mieux qu'a 2"

"le golf a 3 trous pour tous"


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit que c'était ça qui me genait.
> Et faut que j'arrête de flooder, sinon grand modérateur va encore me tomber dessus.:rose:



"un moderateur et un suisse pour melounette"


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "un moderateur et un suisse pour melounette"




Y'a des aventurières ici


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des aventurières ici



"bob morane avec nous !"


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "bob morane avec nous !"




Indiana Jones , c mieux


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "bob morane avec nous !"


 
Manque pas une lettre?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Manque pas une lettre?



"Oui a la réforme de l'orthographe "


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "un moderateur et un suisse pour melounette"


"Modérateur after" Quoi ? Si, si, c'est un très bon slogan pour manif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2006)

Voulez pas revenir au sujet? Je le trouve plutôt pas mal...



_edit : qu'est ce que je suis naif..._


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Modérateur after" Quoi ? Si, si, c'est un très bon slogan pour manif.



"vous aimez les chats ? "


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

"Les chats à la torture !"


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Les chats à la torture !"




"jouons avec le minou de melounette  !


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

"...ZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZi:hein:nedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedineZidaneZinedneZaneZinedneZidaeZinedneZidaeZindineZidaeZinedieZidaeZinineZidaeZineeaeineieZdneindnZdaeZnedneianZedneZidneZ..."


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "jouons avec le minou de melounette  !


"Pas touche, minou mord " ou alors "Pas de modo dans le minou, on est pas des vendus"\o/


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Pas touche, minou mord " ou alors "Pas de modo dans le minou, on est pas des vendus"\o/



"qui a dit que l'on paie ?"


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

"rendez-moi mes abonnements"


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "qui a dit que l'on paie ?"


"Qui a dit que l'on se vend ?"
Woa>Oui je l'ai cette photo. J'en ai plein d'autres d'ailleurs. Ma signature est en rapport avec un forum où j'ai avoué ma dépendance à la torture des chats. Y a une personne qui m'a prise au premier degré et qui m'a répondu ça. C'est beau bisounoursland.


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Qui a dit que l'on se vend ?"




"faite l'amour,  pas la guerre" "bouge pas on arrive"


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

*Police Nationale, Milice Du Capital*​


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Ah bin alors : "Au cul au cul aucune hésitation, ........"(remplissez l'espace vide)


----------



## Pierrou (19 Mars 2006)

"Police nationale, police du capital..."
Mouarf, pas mal, celle là


----------



## Giam_ (19 Mars 2006)

Du pain et des jeux qui disait - jeux ya pas donc c'est le bordel  merci Bertrand


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Police Nationale, Milice Du Capital*​


Trust le disait deja en 1979:

Arrivé à vingt ans tu t'engages dans la police
T'as bien raison mon gars la France a besoin de milices
T'iras te pavaner au milieu des carrefours
Histoire de diriger les gens et de jouer au bourg

[Répétition] :
Police Milice Organisées
Police Milice Prêtes à tirer
Police Milice Tout est factice

Et fais du zèle tu auras de l'avancement
  Tu gagneras de l'argent à faire chier les gens 
Tu porte l'uniforme relève le défi
  Société de consommation à base de képis 

[Répétition]

  Un jour la retraite que de souvenirs 
Entre les putes à racoler les jeunes à tabasser
Prestige de l'uniforme connerie sous toutes ses formes
Là tu pourras crever en paix en toute liberté...

[Répétition]


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

*****


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc mardi soir a 18h30 ça te va ?


euh.....nan. Allez au-revoir. (Giscard d'estaing)


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

Si j'suis tombé par terre, c'est la faute à Nanterre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> suis là, je l'aime bien...
> 
> 
> mais comment avez vous pu oublier l'historique:
> ...


comment ai-je pu oublier le fameux....


----------



## Galatée (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Faut qu'on cause tous les deux"



"Parrain, modère tes ardeurs ou ça va ch***".
:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Pas bon, les slogans... Beaucoup trop de gens finissent par penser en terme de slogans... A quand des manifs silencieuses ; sans banderoles ni vulgaire tintamare brailleur? Dignité du silence...
Gandhi a réussi à faire plier les Anglais sans bruit ni slogans... Mais c'était une autre époque, une autre culture...


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *Police Nationale, Milice Du Capital*​


 Pas besoin de se forcer pour trouver des rimes et brailler...

*... Milice Du Social*​ 
 
 




			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Le nez dans le ruisseau, c'est la faute à Sarko !


 *Le nez dans la vilaine, la faute à Sarkolène !*

 

*Nous voulons pas l' Bac, nous voulons un Mac !*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si j'suis tombé par terre, c'est la faute à Nanterre...



Le nez dans le ruisseau, c'est la faute à Sarko !


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

Euh...

Le grand pere au lendemain de la deuxieme guerrre mondiale:

"Tu le veux le pavé tu le veux ?
Tiens sale ricain rentre chez toi..."

Slogan: "Les ricains tous des chiens !"
Note: L'histoire a visiblement oublié ce qu'ont fait les americains apres le debarquement...



Le paternel version Mai 68 :

"Tu le veux mon pavé tu le veux ?
 Tiens dans ta gu.... "

Slogan:"Sous les pavés la plage"
Note: Le paternel lanca des pavé apres avoir été matraqué sans raison. "Mauvais endroit mauvais moment" dit l'adage.



Le fiston (moi)contre le Smic Jeune:
"T'as vu que c'est pas aussi solide que ca un bouclier de CRS"

Slogan "Une seule solution la manifestation !"
Note: On etait 3000 contre 20 ca joue aussi...


La niece à la Sorbonne:
"****** mais ils ont pillé la librairie ces cons de casseurs"

Slogan "Un CPE pour Villepin !"
Note: Les trois quart n'etaient meme pas des etudiants de la Sorbonne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> "****** mais ils ont pillé la librairie ces cons de casseurs"
> 
> Slogan "Un CPE pour Villepin !"
> Note: Les trois quart n'etaient meme pas des etudiants de la Sorbonne...


Certains ne savaient ni lire...


----------



## Imaginus (20 Mars 2006)

Rah silence Bernard Pivot !:rateau:


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Rah silence Bernard Pivot !:rateau:


Pivot la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin il se casse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'à la fin il se casse !


Tu l'as dit... Salut, les comiques...


----------



## sofiping (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas bon, les slogans... Beaucoup trop de gens finissent par penser en terme de slogans... A quand des manifs silencieuses ; sans banderoles ni vulgaire tintamare brailleur? Dignité du silence...
> Gandhi a réussi à faire plier les Anglais sans bruit ni slogans... Mais c'était une autre époque, une autre culture...



.......  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Mars 2006)

« les censeurs pour l&#8217;échafaud ! »

_bon, sinon on ferme non ?_


----------



## valoriel (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Le nez dans le ruisseau, c'est la faute à Sarko !


Si j'suis allé en taule c'est la faute à Sean Paul


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si j'suis allé en taule c'est la faute à Sean Paul



... et si j'fais du vélo, c'est d'la faute à Besancenot !


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2006)

Pis de toute façon, vous battez pas, les CPE, y'en a au moins un par lycée


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mars 2006)

Pas nouveau,  pas de chez nous, et utilisé pour différentes causes mais j'ai toujours aimé:
"Love it or leave it!".


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2006)

M'en rappelle dans le sujet "des forums de la démocratie tout ça"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

*Cessez la cruauté, laissez leur leur liberté! La mer au dauphins ! Les tueurs aux requins !
* 
*jusqu'ici ça passe *






:affraid:  

_*là on se dit que le fait d'utiliser une image est presque hors-sujet mais passons*_* :mouais:*







_*[là c'est surréaliste on coupe  :affraid:]*_


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2006)

"On-veut   des-slogans    gan-gan"

:rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (20 Mars 2006)

[quote = toumaï] _passage coupé plus haut, désolé _[/quote] 


_vi ça fait peur

N.
_


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2006)

"On a faim on a faim, on veut des nageoires de dauphin"...


----------



## Melounette (20 Mars 2006)

"Non, non, rien a changé, tout, tout a continué"


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

" Et demain que fais je faire " ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Mars 2006)

"Soyons désinvoltes, n'ayons l'air de rien"


----------



## maiwen (20 Mars 2006)

"il est parti par là"


----------



## takamaka (20 Mars 2006)

A propos de la précarité :`

"Vous en avez rêvé, Villepin l'a fait !"


----------



## valoriel (20 Mars 2006)

*Circulez Les Jeunes​*


----------



## Warflo (20 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Soyons désinvoltes, n'ayons l'air de rien"


Noir désir


----------



## loustic (20 Mars 2006)

Pen-dant-c'temps-les-chi
Nois-ri-golent


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> "Non, non, rien a changé, tout, tout a continué"



"héhé héhé" ... jeudi a 19H donc ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _bon, sinon on ferme non ?_




Seulement si on sait à combien de posts on a droit avant!!
...
Nan, c'est pour un jeu...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *Seulement si on sait à combien de posts on a droit avant!!*
> ...
> Nan, c'est pour un jeu...



1...


----------



## Giam_ (20 Mars 2006)

au nombre de smiley comme celui là par exemple :


----------



## Giam_ (20 Mars 2006)

qui témoigne d'une certaine légèreté dans le propos, mais après tout c'est bien le trait significatif du slogan - le smiley est un phénomène intéressant à observer, au même titre que le sont les déformations du langage que nous devons à l'évolution des technologies (la_ technè_ ou la technique c'est selon)- et autres effets collatéraux d'accélération du temps...:sleep: là n'est pas l'endroit, certes.


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

« les censeurs sont sangsues brulons-les ! brulons-les ! »


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « les censeurs sont sangsues brulons-les ! brulons-les ! »



« Moins de modos ! Plus de mots doux »


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Le Vbull au bûcher!
Les coudboules pour qui qu'on veut!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Moins de modos ! Plus de mots doux »



Mougnou-mougnou, poutou-poutou... :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2006)

- SM président  ... Patosh premier sinistre !!!


----------



## loustic (21 Mars 2006)

De la naissance à la mort, la vie n'est que précarité.

*" À MORT LA MORT "*


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

« Agression et Coercition sont les mamelles de la modération ! »


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Agression et Coercition sont les mamelles de la modération ! »



"Courage fuyons"


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Mais c'est le festival !!! Y'en a des bien sympas !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Entendu hier après-midi à Stylenstaadt : « Amok au bûcher, on veut pas ton C.P.B. ! »


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Entendu hier après-midi à Stylenstaadt : « Amok au bûcher, on veut pas ton C.P.B. ! »




Ya pas eu aussi « Amok au caddie à notre tour de swinger » ? Non ? ah bon


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

« Ce serait comme une personne très grosse qui utiliserait la majorité de son énergie pour bouger sa graisse. Et Linux n&#8217;est pas une exception. Linux est devenu gros aussi. »


_Ce serait pas plutôt une citation d'un anonyme ça 

bisous by Nephou
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas eu aussi « Amok au caddie à notre tour de swinger » ? Non ? ah bon


Non, mais y'a eu « Amok, mégalo, les posteurs auront ta peau ! »
En marge de la manifestation, un groupe d'une quarantaine de femmes agitaient des banderoles où on pouvait lire : « J'ai couché avec Amok et j'ai bien ri » ou encore « Le tyran m'a tirée ».
En queue de cortège, un S.F.F. (sans forum fixe) brandissait une pancarte : « Un jours ge seré admin ».
Parmi les personnalités prenant part à cette manifestation se trouvait le célèbre danseur mondain Benjamin F. Interrogé sur les raisons de sa participation, il a déclaré à nos confrères de Radio Stylandie : « Vous comprenez, ça fait des années que j'essaye de me débarrasser d'Amok. Ce mouvement protestataire me fournit une occasion rêvée. »


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

> « Le tyran m'a tirée »



Il est interdit de retirer ce slogan de son contexte...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il est interdit de retirer ce slogan de son contexte...


Tu redoutes une nouvelle révolution contre le chat tyran ? (Pascal77 )


----------



## valoriel (5 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu redoutes une nouvelle révolution contre le chat tyran ? (Pascal77 )


C'est persan comme remarque

_edit: coucou aussi _


----------



## rezba (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu deux manifs, hier, et deux slogans ppresque identiques.
Dans la première, contre le CPE, j'ai vu un "je suis en droit, pas à droite".
Dans la seconde, contre le CPB, un type au grand nez et un autre avec une grande barbe blanche portaient une pancarte disant "je porte à droite, mais je pisse droit".


----------



## Patamach (5 Avril 2006)

Vivons heureux, vivons nus.


----------

